# The to do list.



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

This is from a customer who was screwed over by the last painter.


Potential Scope of work; the complete exterior prep and painting of home:

1. Remove all downspouts on home (1).
2. Pressure wash home to remove all dirt, mold and mildew. Deck and deck railings included in pressure washing. 
3. Treat home for mold and mildew.
4. Remove all loose/peeling paint on home. 
5. Sand all prepped areas. 
6. Prime all bare wood and all prepped areas with a Benjamin Moore latex primer.
7. Bin all nail heads to help prevent rusting. 
8. Caulk where necessary. Around all doors, windows and all trim where needed.
9. Apply 2 coats of Benjamin Moore finish to body of home. Color and sheen to be determined. Low luster or flat sheen suggested for body.
10. Apply 2 coats of Benjamin Moore finish to all trim on home. Windows trims only. 
11. Install downspout.


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

Latex primer on bare exterior wood?


----------



## Vaughan (Aug 24, 2015)

Nice. Sounds like a good job! Except step 2 and 3 should be reversed...


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

#7 is no no in my book....


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Lambrecht said:


> Latex primer on bare exterior wood?


Lead paint is present so no latex primer.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Delta Painting said:


> #7 is no no in my book....


I told him for an extra 4 grand we will hit all the nail heads.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Lambrecht said:


> Latex primer on bare exterior wood?


flat paint?


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

cdpainting said:


> I told him for an extra 4 grand we will hit all the nail heads.


damn, man, how many nail heads are there , like a million?:blink::whistling2:


----------



## Tundra02 (Oct 22, 2014)

Delta Painting said:


> #7 is no no in my book....


 Why not :confused1:


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

#3 would be the deal breaker for us. If it read "treat exterior for mold and mildew", that would be OK. As written, it's overly broad, and could cause a world of grief.

A few times, we've been handed something like this. If we're interesting in pursuing the job, I just see it as a starting point in negotiations. I counter with our specs/SOW, and The Dance begins.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Tundra02 said:


> Why not :confused1:


BIN for rust is marginally better than acrylic primer. Spot prime nails with alkyd at least, specific rust stop primer is better.


----------



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

Sometimes customers do this. I just assure them they are in good hands and not to worry. Some are worse than others. I'm sure they will be fine when they see your high quality craftsmanship.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

With details like this....make sure your contract is water tight. All means all, in legal terms. So...ALL loose paint etc.


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

Tundra02 said:


> Why not :confused1:


Bin is not for exterior use to brittle for the changes in a outside environment. As stated above a alkyd is a much better choice for sealing rust and for that matter the raw wood as well...


----------



## Tundra02 (Oct 22, 2014)

Delta Painting said:


> Bin is not for exterior use to brittle for the changes in a outside environment. As stated above a alkyd is a much better choice for sealing rust and for that matter the raw wood as well...


 I understand and totally agree about the BIN on the wood . But I have used BIN on rusty nail heads for years with no problems . Just wondering why you guys would not use it .


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Tundra02 said:


> I understand and totally agree about the BIN on the wood . But I have used BIN on rusty nail heads for years with no problems . Just wondering why you guys would not use it .


Even for 4 grand I would pass on BIN all the nail heads. full oil prime it all done.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Gough said:


> #3 would be the deal breaker for us. If it read "treat exterior for mold and mildew", that would be OK. As written, it's overly broad, and could cause a world of grief.
> 
> A few times, we've been handed something like this.* If we're interesting in pursuing the job*, I just see it as a starting point in negotiations. I counter with our specs/SOW, and The Dance begins.


How do you make yourself more interesting when pursuing a job? Do you have a white labradoodle on a leash while walking the job in a tuxedo? That would be interesting.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

CApainter said:


> How do you make yourself more interesting when pursuing a job? Do you have a white labradoodle on a leash while walking the job in a tuxedo? That would be interesting.


Lol. You don't miss much, do ya, CA?


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

CApainter said:


> How do you make yourself more interesting when pursuing a job? Do you have a white labradoodle on a leash while walking the job in a tuxedo? That would be interesting.


Not necessary, since I'm often mistaken for this guy










The real answer is more mundane, AutoCorrect fail.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Gough said:


> Not necessary, since I'm often mistaken for this guy
> 
> View attachment 57561
> 
> ...


Damn! Just when it was about to get _interesting_.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

slinger58 said:


> Damn! Just when it was about to get _interesting_.


Now Slinger, surely you are aware that Gough screws up the utilization of words about as frequently as an Ice Age occurs.


----------

